# Big weekend, whatcha cookin/smokin?



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Well the start to summer is upon us. Lotsa folks gonna be grillin, smokin, cookin outdoors this weekend> I wanted to start a thread about what are some of the spreads that folks are puttin on for themselves and others.

Let's try and remember the real reason for this weekends holiday, and pay our respects to our lost loved ones, and servicemen and women.

Here is what we had around here a couple days ago when family came to town to decorate some graves of our lost relatives.










this weekends menu will include at least 3 more racks of ribs, 2 pork butts, 3 mag-fatties, some beans and taterskins. I'll try and get some pics during and after they are done for those of you on a diet :evil:

Would love to hear about others food items and see some pics.


----------



## barry county jim (Jan 16, 2004)

I got a brisket and 6 racks of ribs in need of a rub down. Everyone else is bringing the beans and salads. Good times ahead this weekend.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

I'm going to smoke a wild turkey breast, two fatty's and one pork butt. That loads up my box. I was thinking of trying a tri-tip instead of the pork butt, have you ever done one of them Spanky? I assume I'd pull that a bit early so it's a bit rare.


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

I have some beef back ribs ordered that are going to be in today (I hope)
If they don't make it today . I will do a chuck roast or two or B.B. ribs. ATB's for sure and a few fatties with roasted garlic and jalapeños


----------



## krause (Jul 25, 2005)

Venison roast,venison steaks,venison burgers,walleye,and some chicken.Then I`m out of venison.Chicken for the wife she just won`t try any wild game.The only thing eat is tuna smoother in mircle whip.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I am cooking a big batch of stuffed morels. YUM!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Yeah Ed, Tri-tips are hard to find around here. They are a top chunk of the sirloin. Yes about rare is good, yake em off at 140, let rest for 15 minutes, covered with foil. they will go to medium rare in that time, and be perfect.

Glad to see everyone posting their menu items> looks like ther will be smoke this weekend!


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Smoking 2 chickens injected with butter, apple juice and sage, wrapped in bacon and a italian fatty, italian sausage with onion, green pepper and muenster cheese wrapped in bacon, have`nt done that one before but I have`nt had a bad one yet. Mike


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Michael Wagner said:


> italian fatty, italian sausage with onion, green pepper and muenster cheese wrapped in bacon, have`nt done that one before but I have`nt had a bad one yet. Mike


That sounds excellent!!! Havent made a fatty yet, but I'm gonna tommorrow!!!

3 slabs of Baby Backs, and some ABTS for me, oh, and that fatty!!!

Have you guys noticed that ABT's taste better the day after???? I'm the only one in the house that likes them, so they often go in my lunch the next day. Seems the flavors have a chance to meld, then when ya nuke them a bit, man are they good!!!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I think most smoked food tastes better as leftovers, specially fatties and ribs and cold pulled pork! OH yeah, speaking of that...............................










a lil closer for the ribs and butts!










ribs are about halfway there,Danger Dan is comming for 2 of the racks,and the butts got about 6-7 more hrs yet!

What a nice day in SW mich today. 
Thought I seen a dead penquin in my pool this mornin!:yikes:


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Spanky,

Do you always cube the top of the butts???? If so, why??? And, is that the fatty side???

Was just at Save Alot, they have butts on sale for $1.19, almost picked up some, but will have enough food for tomorrow.

BTW,
everything looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Yep, its the fat cap, and I cross hatch them to help them render out the fat and it lets me get rub into the meat there, that would otherwise be under fat and out of touch with any rub.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

OHHHHHHH you guys are making me hungry!!! I just put a blueberry pie in the oven. Thank God for guys who cook! :lol:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Here are the fatties all done! 2 lbers.....big dawgs!









,, one of em sliced in half, man I love peeperjack cheese!










and the ribs just before I took them off ready to eat, and they are very tasty!


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

1wildchild said:


> OHHHHHHH you guys are making me hungry!!! I just put a blueberry pie in the oven. Thank God for guys who cook! :lol:


You did or your "sister" did???:lol:


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Spanky said:


> Here are the fatties all done! 2 lbers.....big dawgs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!!!!! And makes sense to cut the fat cap, never thought of that before.

I'll try to get a few pics up tomorrow as things progress. I'm gonna put the ABT's and the fatty together tonight, so I have more free time tomorrow.


----------



## craftbrat (Dec 17, 2007)

What are "fatties" ??????


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

craftbrat said:


> What are "fatties" ??????


Basically rolled up breakfast sausage stuffed with cheese and wrapped in bacon. 

Here's a thread dealing with how to make them http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=218255&highlight=fatty


----------



## craftbrat (Dec 17, 2007)

Radar420 said:


> Basically rolled up breakfast sausage stuffed with cheese and wrapped in bacon.
> 
> Here's a thread dealing with how to make them http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=218255&highlight=fatty


 
Thank you, that sounds wonderful. will have to try it....


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

We went more for the fast-grillin meals so we could do some outdoor "stuff". Saturday, it was venison backstrap marinated in teriyaki & cracked black pepper & hot-grilled to medium rare (about 3-1/2 minutes on a side). Then, served with horseradish.
Sunday, was store-bought beef....delmonicos with white-wine worcestershire sauce/canadian steak seasoning marinade. Hot-grilled to perfection @ 4 minutes to a side...these were 1+ pound monsters. I could only eat a half. 
Today, it's grilled shrimp kabobs. They'll have to grill a tad slower, but with the rain coming; we're not planning as many outdoor activities. In fact, I think we're heading to the cute little Romeo theater for the new Indiana Jones movie. Do they make grilled popcorn???? :lol:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

ice fishin nut said:


> You did or your "sister" did???:lol:


:shhh: I think the cat is out of the bag by now :lol:


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

1wildchild said:


> :shhh: I think the cat is out of the bag by now :lol:


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Well, here goes!!!!!









Homemade BBQ sauce cooking









Insides of fatty before cheese. Italian sausage, tomato paste spread over, then onions, chopped mushrooms, green peppers and fresh minced basil.









My first attempt at a fatty, ready to go!!!









Atomic Buffalo Turds and fatty, ready for some heat!!!


----------



## dewman22 (Jan 3, 2008)

Radar420 said:


> Basically rolled up breakfast sausage stuffed with cheese and wrapped in bacon.
> 
> Here's a thread dealing with how to make them http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=218255&highlight=fatty


Can ya cook those up on the grill? Maybe on the lowest flame possible and up away from the fire.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I don't see why not, might be nice to have a few wood chips in a foil packet close to the heat to add some smoke!

Nice looking start IFN


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

After 11 hrs in the smoker, and 2 in the cooler, here is the first butt pulled with a peek at the bone,pulled clean with very little resistance!










the other butt was just as good, and easy to pull. Had a nice sammie for the last 150 laps of the nascar race!


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

I had some smoked ribs this weekend. In fact they looked alot like the ones on your grill Dan.. Mighty Tastey too...


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Hey, good deal! Ribs do a body good!I hope they were tasty!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My brother In Law spent all day Saturday smoking pork butts. Yesterday we were treated to the best pulled pork I ever had, and I have had a lot.LOL
Today I was feeling lazy, just some thick delmonicos on the BBQ, some pasta salad and watermelon and I called it good.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Here's the results.....

ABT's









Fatty....









Cut Fatty









And the ribs....


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

OMG, don't let that platter of ribs fall on the floor! Everything looks awesome IFN, good job, lucky bunch who get to eat it!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

How do you make Atomic Buffalo Turds ?

Man everything here looks just mouth watering !!!!! Great Job Guys !!

We had smoked Pork chops, smoked Salmon, Steak & morels, HB and bunch of Salads


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Firecracker said:


> How do you make Atomic Buffalo Turds ?
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------

